# Did I see right? BOWGOD has a birthday today?



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hhhmm.. now we just need to see if he steps away from the string jig long enough to see any HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUBBLEGUTS!! comments. He has been swamped with work recently and is trying to knock out enough this week to be able to go to the Extravaganza in NC next weekend without getting too far behind.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday BG.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday BG!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Happy Birthday buddy.....I guess I will have to give you your B-Day licks the next time I see you


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday :set1_draught2:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Happy birthday BG! :darkbeer:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Happy bday BG


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Happy Birthday buddy.....I guess I will have to give you your B-Day licks the next time I see you


BG.. just don't let him use his right hand.. those fingers have been in his "B hole" all week...


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday BG!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Happy B-Day!*

Bowgod, I hope you had a good one?


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy *Birthday*


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> BG.. just don't let him use his right hand.. those fingers have been in his "B hole" all week...


well I am not punching him that many times with my bad left wrist....and I am not dirty I wash my hands


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

A very Happy Birthday to you, BG!!! :guitarist2:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks guys.
I did actually step away from the jig for a while today for a little me time. Now I'll pay for that the next 2 weeks lol. 

Went on my traditional birthday mushroom hunt. At least this year I got my wish, and found a nice little patch of fist sized yellows. Only found the one patch, but there was 16 good ones in that patch so I was happy. Heading out now to fry them up for my B-day dinner, then I got to get back to work.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Glad you got a good batch of 'shrooms for your B-day.. enjoy...lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Glad you got a good batch of 'shrooms for your B-day.. enjoy...lol


Got a new snake too. I decided to buy myself a boa constrictor. It's been a while since we had any snakes in the house.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Got a new snake too. I decided to buy myself a boa constrictor. It's been a while since we had any snakes in the house.


ugh... mental note.. bring snake arrow when visiting BG... lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> ugh... mental note.. bring snake arrow when visiting BG... lol


Nah it's just a baby (maybe 14 inches long) it will max out around 9 feet. I didn't want to get anything that would end up getting too big. We used to have a 15 footer when we first moved down here


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Got a new snake too. I decided to buy myself a boa constrictor. It's been a while since we had any snakes in the house.


And I thought Alice Cooper was a golfer. :wink:

Happy Birthday


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Happy B-day, and I am not coming in the house anymore with that snake!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Omg*

Snakes and mushrooms Will you have these at the wedding


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

hope you a happy birthday BGccasion15:and I hope you and Jen enjoy the new addition to the family


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bowgod,we have never met but enjoy reading you and your groups posts in here.All good guys are born in April! Mines the 28th so HBD to us both! LOL


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Happy B- day! Stay Cool!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*:wav: HAPPY:wav: 
:wav: BIRTHDAY:wav:
:wav:SOON TO BE MARRIED ""BOWGOD""!!!!:wav:​*
*
Nowwwwwwww......don't go making us chase you down Runaway Groom!!! .......cause you know we will!!!!!

Happy Belated....sorry I missed the celebration...but will make it up when I see you at the HillBilly....*

.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I haven't been on for a few days. Happy belated B-Day, BG! Hope it was a great one.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry this is so late BG!! I was at a shoot!!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! HOPE YOUR DAY WAS GREAT!!! ccasion16::wav::wav:ccasion13:*


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Sorry this is so late BG!! I was at a shoot!!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! HOPE YOUR DAY WAS GREAT!!! ccasion16::wav::wav:ccasion13:*


You still do that? :tongue:


----------

